# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Futbolli shqiptar në Maqedoni

## Davius

Përshëndetje tifozë të dashur! 

Tema tjetër për futbollin shqiptar në Maqedoni, kaloj numrin e lejuar të postimeve për një temë, kështu që hapëm një temë të re për futbollin shqiptar në Maqedoni.

Këtë vit, si edhe vitin tjetër, kemi 4 ekipe shqiptare në Ligën e Pare Futbollistike. Kemi 2 ekipe tetovare (Shkendija dhe Renova) dhe dy ekipe kumanovare (Bashkimi dhe Milano). Shpresojme qe të kater ekipet të mbijetojnë dhe të ngjiten sa më lartë ne tabelën e klasifikimit.

Tema kesaj here do të ketë edhe  një sondazh, ku tifozët do të kenë mundësinë të votojnë se *CILI EKIP SHQIPTAR DO TË PLASOHET MË LARTË NE TABELEN E KLASIFIKIMIT KËTË SEZON!*

Debate të këndshme!

----------


## KUSi

per hajr tema e re  :ngerdheshje: 

voten e par per shkendijen e paska fug Davius a te dyten une  :ngerdheshje: 


u uroj suksese te gjitha ekipeve shqiptare pooooooooor ajo dihet se shkendija do te plasohet me lart nga keta 3 ekiptet tjera shqiptare

----------


## Davius

KUSi,

*Shkëndija është gjaku im që nuk falet!*

----------


## KUSi

Davius Shkendija eshte nje fole qe ka ritur shume shqiponja dhe mun per kete ajo nuk falet , por i urojm suksese ne kete stinor dhe don zoti renditet sa me lart ne tabelen e klasifikimit

----------


## RaPSouL

Normal xhi forca SHkendija ska muhabetet atej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Qenka hapur tem e re po ishalla ketu debatojm si duhet,dhe rreth pyetjes mendoj se Renova do te plasohet ma lart po edhe Millanoja mendoj se do plasohet edhe pse eshte viti i pare i saj ne Ligen e Pare,po suksese kater ekipeve tona.*

----------


## miki_al2001

Mendoj se Milano do te plasohet me lart nga kontigjenti qe ka.Plus edhe ne shqiptaret jemi euforik ne fillim investojme marrim kot dhe pas nje viti biem ne kategori te dyte,sic ndodhi me vllazrimin psh.siqoqofte une preferoj dhe bej tifozllik per Shkendijen kete vit si gjithmone eshte perfaqesuese e denje e shqiptareve te maqedonise.

----------


## km92

Kuptohet se pari ju deshiroje cdo te mire 4 skuadrave shqiptare te zejne vende sa me te mira ne klasifikim dhe shpresojme se ndonjera te behet edhe kampione maqedonise kete vit  :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk mund te dalloj as njeren nga skuadrat shqiptare, po voten time po ja jap FC Milano-s nga Kumanova, tash eshte ne ligen e pare eshte forcuar me teper se sa kur ka qene ne ligen e dyte dhe mendoj se mund te arrije sukses  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

> u uroj suksese te gjitha ekipeve shqiptare pooooooooor ajo dihet se shkendija do te plasohet me lart nga keta 3 ekiptet tjera shqiptare



_Ja ke fejt pi ne korna ceshtej ahahhaah po ju e dini be se kush rendejtet ma nalt pi ekipeve shqiptare pse bojni kot muhabet  . Shejfni te rejni ne lig ta kapni vendin e 4 parafundit mos cullojni per terma se nuk e kini rendin per atej :P


P.S Prej ekipeve shqiptare Renova do jet ajo qe do te ngjitet sa me lart ne tabelen e klasifikimit dhe Renova do jet ajo qe do te dale ne Europe kete vit hajt me lule_

----------


## KUSi

> [I]Ja ke fejt pi ne korna ceshtej ahahhaah po ju e dini be se kush rendejtet ma nalt pi ekipeve shqiptare pse bojni kot muhabet  . Shejfni te rejni ne lig ta kapni vendin e 4 parafundit mos cullojni per terma se nuk e kini rendin per atej 
> I]



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht taj skije drit te folish se e dini xhi hicni ju ahahahahha 
her me pare her pa pare 

si mos tet konvenoje kjo konga ateher mi shkruj si i kajn lojat ndermjet viti  :pa dhembe:  
vetem ene nise tet thom du tem apesh pergjigje konkrete nauk tem apesh pergjigje diplomatike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strong_07

Ajde urime tema e re  suksese ekipeve shqiptareve kisha pas deshir qe ti shija 4 skuadrat shqiptare ne vendet e para shpresoj qe te ndodhe kshtu 

Forcaa MILANO  Forcaa  BASHKIMI

Forcaa MILANO  Forcaa  BASHKIMI

Forcaa MILANO  Forcaa  BASHKIMI

----------


## no name

> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht taj skije drit te folish se e dini xhi hicni ju ahahahahha 
> her me pare her pa pare 
> 
> si mos tet konvenoje kjo konga ateher mi shkruj si i kajn lojat ndermjet viti  
> vetem ene nise tet thom du tem apesh pergjigje konkrete nauk tem apesh pergjigje diplomatike



_Kallxom a shtejet me Naton? _

----------


## strong_07

*Blerim Xhemaili, plus një vit tek Bolton* 

_Anglezët kërkojnë vazhdimin e kontratës me ish-kapitenin e Zurich_


 Mesfushori shqiptar, Blerim Xhemaili përfundimisht ka vendosur se cilin numër do të mbajë në klubin anglez, FC Bolton Wanderers. Në pajtueshmëri me drejtuesit e skuadrës, futbollisti tetovar në tre vitet e ardhshme do të veçohet me numrin 23 në fanellë. “Ndjehem mirë që kam zgjedhur këtë numër. Unë më parë kisha deklaruar se dua numrin 35, që ishte numri me të cilin kisha debutuar me kombëtaren e Zvicrës, por kjo nuk u realizua. Megjithatë, numri i ri i përshtatet pak edhe moshës sime dhe besoj të jetë me fat”, tha Xhemaili 
Ai të hënën arriti në Bolton ku edhe do të zhvillojë stërvitje të lehta, pasi vazhdon rikuperimi nga lëndimi i këmbës së djathtë. Por, vetëm pa arritur në ambientin e ri është shtuar oferta nga anglezët. Atij i është kërkuar që kontrata e deritanishme dyvjeçare me opsion për edhe një vit plotësues të bëhet trevjeçare. “Më kanë kërkuar që të zgjasë kontratën edhe për një vit dhe këtë ofertë do ta pranoj. Mendoj se duhet të kontribuoj edhe më shumë te Boltoni”, tha 21 vjeçari, Xhemaili. Kontratën e re Blerim Xhemaili me drejtuesit e Boltonin pritet ta nënshkruaj javën e ardhshme. Ndryshe, trajneri i skuadrës Sammy Lee ka thënë për mediat angleze se Xhemailin e sheh si përforcim mjaft të madh dhe pret aktivizimin e tij të shpejtë. “Rikuperimi i tij është duke shkuar sipas parashikimeve dhe besojmë shumë shpejt në aktivizimin e tij”, ka thënë Lee. Të shtunën Boltoni në fushë mysafire ka mposhtur 2:1 Colchesterin në ndeshjen miqësore të fundit në prag të fillimit të kampionatit anglez.

http://www.albaniasoccer.com/al/index.php?id=4477

----------


## KUSi

> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht taj skije drit te folish se e dini xhi hicni ju ahahahahha 
> her me pare her pa pare 
> 
> si mos tet konvenoje kjo konga ateher mi shkruj si i kajn lojat ndermjet viti 
> *vetem ene nise tet thom du tem apesh pergjigje konkrete nauk tem apesh pergjigje diplomatike*



shajfe sa majr te kom thon aahhahaahahh  :pa dhembe:  







> _Kallxom a shtejet me Naton?_


te kom qif se asniher nuk e japesh pergjigjen e sakt , pi i vogel ke kon kshau  :kryqezohen:

----------


## no name

_Hahhahah Skom xhi tboj muhabet kot be, ju e shifni rendin se si ini masandi mos u krahasoni me Naton 

Shejfe sa mejr te thom ene une, nuk kini kapacitet per tu shtej me ne, shejfni rejni ne lig te par cata si ta shputojni me ju ska, se per tu rendejt ne tabel e din tej kush del agje nalt 


Hajde per hajer humbja jone si fillim i sezonit ene urime barazimi juve ahahahha :P

P.S Tej e dish ne si nejsim ne fillim te sezonit? avash avash masandi kur morim hov ene nuk pejsim xhi na dalin para _

----------


## KUSi

> _Hahhahah Skom xhi tboj muhabet kot be, ju e shifni rendin se si ini masandi mos u krahasoni me Naton 
> 
> Shejfe sa mejr te thom ene une, nuk kini kapacitet per tu shtej me ne, shejfni rejni ne lig te par cata si ta shputojni me ju ska, se per tu rendejt ne tabel e din tej kush del agje nalt 
> 
> 
> Hajde per hajer humbja jone si fillim i sezonit ene urime barazimi juve ahahahha :P
> 
> P.S Tej e dish ne si nejsim ne fillim te sezonit? avash avash masandi kur morim hov ene nuk pejsim xhi na dalin para _



prap nuk ma dhave pergjigjen  :ngerdheshje: 

si i kajn lojat ndermjet ????

----------


## no name

_Nuk e di duhet ta pejs ucken_

----------


## RaPSouL

> prap nuk ma dhave pergjigjen 
> 
> si i kajn lojat ndermjet ????


KUSi a me callet miresh tej ?? , po ato kan hip ne lig te pare ene olee olee , a ne stadion nuk kan kon hala asniher , ta shofen xhi asht tifozllejk po boj blla blla pi ne karike  :i qetë:

----------


## RaPSouL

> Përshëndetje tifozë të dashur! 
> 
> Tema tjetër për futbollin shqiptar në Maqedoni, kaloj numrin e lejuar të postimeve për një temë, kështu që hapëm një temë të re për futbollin shqiptar në Maqedoni.
> 
> Këtë vit, si edhe vitin tjetër, kemi 4 ekipe shqiptare në Ligën e Pare Futbollistike. Kemi 2 ekipe tetovare (Shkendija dhe Renova) dhe dy ekipe kumanovare (Bashkimi dhe Milano). Shpresojme qe të kater ekipet të mbijetojnë dhe të ngjiten sa më lartë ne tabelën e klasifikimit.
> 
> Tema kesaj here do të ketë edhe  një sondazh, ku tifozët do të kenë mundësinë të votojnë se *CILI EKIP SHQIPTAR DO TË PLASOHET MË LARTË NE TABELEN E KLASIFIKIMIT KËTË SEZON!*
> 
> Debate të këndshme!


Davius do te ishte me mire ta kishe bere Sondazhin Publik qe ta shohin krejt , se mduket se votojn nick-a qe nuk i njohim kshu kot.  :sarkastik:

----------


## no name

> KUSi a me callet miresh tej ?? , po ato kan hip ne lig te pare ene olee olee , a ne stadion nuk kan kon hala asniher , ta shofen xhi asht tifozllejk po boj blla blla pi ne karike


_Ashtu eshte ske faj._

----------

